# Accutane - Do your spots get worse before getting better ?



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Is it true when taking up Accutane, acne will actually get worse with more breakouts before seeing any good results ?


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

i got a smallish breakout within the first few days of taking a small dose and believe thats to be expected but we all react differently so maybe you wont, who knows


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

What dose where you on Looney ? And did you up it ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep mine are terrible at the moment, so glad it's not on my face.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

keano said:


> What dose where you on Looney ? And did you up it ?


im only on 20mg ed but im NOT on gear, obviously if you are you may need more due to high test levels but im no expert

i suffer from very mild acne and its certainly doing the trick from what i can see and im only 2 weeks in

also my sides are very mild as well, just slightly dry skin and lips no other probs so far touch wood


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

C.Hill said:


> Yep mine are terrible at the moment, so glad it's not on my face.


So C- Hill whats your story mate ? Is the accutane not working or are you just starting a course of it ?

what ammount of accutane are you on mate and for how long ?

What ammount of gear are you on mate ? And oviously is it helping ?

Just trying to get as much info as possible mate

Cheers


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well I got severe acne off tren and sus about 5-6 months ago, was like big boils, painful to even put a tshirt on, you can't imagine it.

Haven't squatted back or front since as the bar is too painful to rest on traps, had to resort to plastering up just to wear clothes lol was very unpleasant and had a negative effect on mental health.

After wasting time at docs I self medicated accutane, ran it at 120mg for roughly 3 weeks then dropped to 80mg with excellent results, started clearing up, no puss, lovely jubbly, then.....all my sources RAN OUT!!

Went 3 weeks with no tane and it went nuts lol anyway been back on for almost 3 weeks now and they're starting to die down.

I got my cholesterol levels and liver tested and it's all gravy, I'm currently on 80mg ed. Got enough to last at least 6 months lol

Only sides were dry lips, keep them vasalined up as they crack bad.

Only got dry skin when on 120mg around arms and inside nose.

Incredible stuff though mate, can see myself on this for a looooong time.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

So C - Hill are you going to be on this for a very long time ? Does it not take effect to the point where you can stop using it.

Or are lads like us going to be on it for a very long duration because of AAS use ? And was your dosage the same on AAS ? I dont know if you stay on.

When is the point you know when to come off ? if its just going to flare up again. How long did it take for your face to clear up mate cheers


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I haven't come off in a while, b+c'ing, 6 weeks on, 6 weeks cruising at 150mg test e e8d.

Getting married in October so will come off around April so I'm not a sweaty spotty red faced fúcker at the church lol

Never got any on my face! Just chest and top of back thankfully, got some beautiful scars lol only thing stopping me getting a new avi up, have made some amazing gains though.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Fair play mate, will let you know how I get on


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

L00NEY said:


> i got a smallish breakout within the first few days of taking a small dose and believe thats to be expected but we all react differently so maybe you wont, who knows


this


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

If your acne prone mate I would run a low dose tane, say 20mg ed.

It's horrible if you get it and almost put me off steroids, almost lol the new pb's every week kept me on lol


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

lol true mate, it has came in to my mind about giving up gear use. But to be honest thats not really a real option mate lol


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

I used to take this when I was around 14/15, can't remember the mg sorry but I cannot recommend this drug highly enough! Very pleased with the results.

Rick


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

I was on 60mg a day for a total of 6 months... my acne cleared up very effectively. and yes it depends on the person, mine didnt get worse before getting better (thank god for that).

This drug is very very effective for severe acne


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

How much is accutane? Its not illegal isit?


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

Its a POM(prescription only med)

And only a dermatoligist can prescribe it.. thats the process through the nhs anyway lol


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

I got LOAAADSSS after 2 weeks when I started it. It kinda like pushes the acne out. It was only for about 2-3 weeks, then it went down. I was small dosage at that time aswell.

Accutane isnt illegal but I got some through my Doctor after he refereed me to the hospital to see a dermatologist.


----------

